# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Mały penis 13-latka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem chłopcem mam 13 lat. Mój penis ma 4 cm w spokoju a w zwodzie tak ok. 9 cm. Mój problem to właśnie mały penis. Dużo kolegów smieje sie ze mnie że mam małego. zawsze myślałem że mi za nie długo urośnie lecz nie. Wstydzę się powiedzieć rodzicom  :Frown: 
Możecie mi poradzić co mam zrobić, do kogo się udać, czy porozmawiać z rodzicami ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem nie masz czym się martwic. niektórzy po prostu później dojrzewaja. penis bedzie rósł zapewne do 19 roku życia. Średnia długość jest między 15-20 cm. Nie panikuj chłopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 17 lat i mam w zwisie 4cm, a w wzwodzie 14, też nie wiem czy toi normalne, martwię się czy to nie pr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam 13 lat mój penis jak leży ma 3 cm jak stoi to ma 11 cm czy to normalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mały nie znaczy gorszy, długi penis sprawia kobiecie ból, dla pochwy wystarczy 5 cm członek, dalej nie ma czucia, ale ty jesteś jeszcze za młody na seks

----------


## damixx

a tak z ciekawości to skąd twoi koledzy wiedza ile masz cm  ze się z cb śmieją?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lol,ja mam 13 lat i około 15 cm w zwodzie... XDDDD

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 lat i mam w zwisie 3 cm a jak "stoi" to około 7 cm. Czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eee tam ja mam 15 lat i moj malutki ma we wzwodzie 9 cm a w spoczynku 7-8 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak mialem 13 lat to mialem 4 cm w spoczynku i 7 we wzwodzie teraz koledzy na basenie sie smieja ze nic tam nie mam i prawie 0 wlosow wszedzie xd moze kiedys ta fryteczka urosnie ;D

----------


## gamewial

Drodzy chłopcy!
1 osoba zwróciła się z problemem i ktoś go rozwiązał. Wy zamiast zachować takie informacje dla siebie "chwalicie się" swoimi penisami. Swoją drogą w jaki sposób koledzy wiedzą ile macie włosów łonowych i jakiek wielkości członka? W sumie dzisiejsze dzieci i młodzież są na tyle zdemoralizowane ,że moge spodziewać się najgorszego  :Frown: 
Reasumując: forum medyczne nie służy do porównywania długości penisów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd ktoś wytrzasnął , że średnia to 15-20 cm? Średnią jest 12,5 cm wg źródeł medycznych. Masz OK we wzwodzie, a to się liczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze możesz sobie spróbować wydłużyć naturalnymi środkami typu Phallomax

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o poradę, mam 13 lat i bardzo małego członka 2-3cm w stanie spoczynku, wstydzę się tego i proszę poradzcie coś, może jakiś zabieg muszę mieć zrobiony??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lol,ja mam 13 lat i około 15 cm w zwodzie... XDDDD


kolega o przecinku zapomnial w 1,5

----------


## Adrian13

Mam 13 lat i mój penis ma we wzwodzie 4cm bo mierzyłem  :Frown:  rodzicom wstyd mi sie przyznać, nie wiem czy nie sięgnąć po różne tabletki na powiększenie członka. Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 13 lat i mój penis ma we wzwodzie 4cm bo mierzyłem  rodzicom wstyd mi sie przyznać, nie wiem czy nie sięgnąć po różne tabletki na powiększenie członka. Proszę o odpowiedź


Halo! Masz 13 lat i dopiero dojrzewasz. Jeszcze mutacji dobrze nie skonczyles a tu takie zmartwienis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój ma 6 w wzwodie mam 15 lat

----------


## Mala frytka

No ja mam teraz 17 lat i za duzo to mi nie urósł ... W spoczynku ma dalej 8 cm a we wzwodzie jakieś 12cm  . Dziewczyna mówi mi że nic tam nie mam , martwię się że już mi nie urośnie a nóżki  mam jak bym je golił :/ Najgorzej w wodzie bo strasznie się kurczy i ma wtedy jakieś 4/5 cm i się wstydzę ...

----------


## stalker8

Współczesne mają świadomość - dowiedziałem się ostatnio (poglądy ludzi badających kulturę), nawet robiłem tu wpisy o tym - mają świadomość, że liczy się nie długość, a grubość. Jak się nie boisz jeden z drugim o konsekwencje, to znajdź jakąś i jeśli ona nie wie jeszcze o tym to jej pokaż, ale jak piszecie - no właśnie nie masz co... ja w sumie też. A i tak liczy się status społeczny i materialny, bez tego nie ma seksu, zejdź im z widoku, bo tracisz czas i nerwy - a spokój jest potrzebny, bo co - od razu zabijesz się, że nie da rady mieć tego co z seksualności wynika? Oni rządzą, a ja mam sobie znaleźć niszę, na jak długo to jest mój powód do zmartwienia, ani nie bardzo jest czego nowego próbować, bo do wszystkiego brak sił, ułomność, no to choć trochę udawać, że jeszcze nie jest najgorzej, wczesna starość jakby to u mnie jest, drobne przyjemności chyba, no tyle, trochę niepotrzebny wpis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój penis ma długość 14cm w stanie wzwodu. Niestety, moja żona twierdzi że mam za długiego i coś ją tam boli gdy wpycham go za głęboko. Tak więc długość to rzecz względna i dyskusyjna.

----------

